# They need to invent Knitting Coffee shops



## doogie (Apr 26, 2011)

Ok. I know we live in the Modern Era. But I really am tired of just being able to knit at home.

But on the other hand I finally encountered a knitting friendly coffee shop!!!! 

I asked the owners if it would be ok to just bring my knitting with me when I come in and they said it was a great idea. 

This works for me especially when my favorite Yarn store is less than a block away. (well not so much for my pocketbook. lol) 

But On that same note, I still think that a Knitting friendly coffee shop is an excellent Idea. That's how things used to be in the old days from what my Grandmother has said.

V/r,
Doogie


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

I am very lucky we have a coffe shop and yarn shop all in one in a village not too far from me. In the nearest town 20 miles away) the local Costa Coffee Shop holds a knitting get together weekly on Thursdays late afternoon when trade is a bit quieter. Surely if you have bought a coffee you can sit and knit after all people do sit and read a paper or book while having coffee. I really can not see why permission has to be asked other than for politeness.I think it is good for younger non knitters to see people knitting and perhaps be curious and want to learn especially with the lovely zingy yarns available !


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

There was a combination shop here for awhile, but no longer. 

I thought one of the guys posted about knitting at the neighborhood pub with a group. 

Our library has a knitting group once a month. 

Many of the LYS have a table that is always available to sit and knit. Some even have organized lock-ins to knit for charity.

Soinds like you have found a home but any park is open to anyone and you might just attract some other knitters to organize a group or see if your yarn shop knows of a group. It really is nice to knit with others of like interest. I get together with a friend every Thurs. for lunch, wine and a day of stitching. I also organized a Fri. night group at class room of local Hancocks to bring any project and enjoy each other's company. 

I know you are too young, but for the older crowd, many senior centers have a needleworks group. One of the few advantages of age!


----------



## Beebee (Mar 30, 2011)

That sounds just great - I bet you will get people joining you now. I run a knitting/crochet group in a coffe shop, but I have to hirer it for our evening meet.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Panera Bread has been the place in many cities for knitting gatherings.


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> Panera Bread has been the place in many cities for knitting gatherings.


I've heard that too! Nothing in our local Panera Bread but that definitely gives me an idea :thumbup:


----------



## laura1964 (May 22, 2011)

never thought about this i do it anyway! being in coffee shops alone i hate just sitting there so always read a magazine book or get my knitting out of my bag. really did not think of it being a special thing ive always knitted everywhere. my daughter would worry if i did not turn up at hers to see the family and not get my knitting out. nattering and knitting plus a nice cup of tea or coffee sheer perfection!!


----------



## LolaBean (Apr 6, 2011)

I'm a new knitter (since March) and my only problem about knitting and talking at the same time is that I always make mistakes! I can; however, walk and chew gum at the same time!!


----------



## Jonsmum (Apr 9, 2011)

I'm interested in everyones thoughts on the Knitting cafe idea. Like the Lambspun in the Maggie Sefton books. I have been mulling over this idea as a startup business when I finally decide to retire. If there were a cafe cum yarn store in your neighborhood/area would you frequent it? Please let me know thoughts, criticisms, constructive or otherwise. My future could depend on it! Thanks, Jonsmum


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Jonsmum said:


> I'm interested in everyones thoughts on the Knitting cafe idea. Like the Lambspun in the Maggie Sefton books. I have been mulling over this idea as a startup business when I finally decide to retire. If there were a cafe cum yarn store in your neighborhood/area would you frequent it? Please let me know thoughts, criticisms, constructive or otherwise. My future could depend on it! Thanks, Jonsmum


Oh yes. You could end up having the Starbucks of the fiber world.


----------



## determined_to-knit (May 16, 2011)

I recently purchased a book titled "The Knit Cafe". The author writes about how she was inspired to open a yarn shop that served coffee and other beverages. It is an interesting book, as it has knitting patterns and has short stories of what transpires in her "Knit Cafe" located in Southern California.


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

Everywhere I go, I go with my kitting of some type. People either ask what I am making or just move away. I go with needle in hand everytime. Just not in chruch.


----------



## BethChaya (May 6, 2011)

Jonsmum said:


> I'm interested in everyones thoughts on the Knitting cafe idea. Like the Lambspun in the Maggie Sefton books. I have been mulling over this idea as a startup business when I finally decide to retire. If there were a cafe cum yarn store in your neighborhood/area would you frequent it? Please let me know thoughts, criticisms, constructive or otherwise. My future could depend on it! Thanks, Jonsmum


When you are ready, I can help you with the business plan! It sounds like a great idea!!


----------



## knitwitwriter (Apr 2, 2011)

I frequently knit in coffee shops. As long as you are a customer and not just taking up a chair, they are usually very hospitable. A friend of mine owns a shop in Kannapolis, NC and he has a weekly group including spinners that come in.


----------



## SailorRae (Feb 7, 2011)

doogie said:


> Ok. I know we live in the Modern Era. But I really am tired of just being able to knit at home.
> 
> But on the other hand I finally encountered a knitting friendly coffee shop!!!!
> 
> ...


Great idea Doogie....love your V/r.....some habits are hard to break....sorry to cut this short but I need to hit the "head" : )


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> Jonsmum said:
> 
> 
> > I'm interested in everyones thoughts on the Knitting cafe idea. Like the Lambspun in the Maggie Sefton books. I have been mulling over this idea as a startup business when I finally decide to retire. If there were a cafe cum yarn store in your neighborhood/area would you frequent it? Please let me know thoughts, criticisms, constructive or otherwise. My future could depend on it! Thanks, Jonsmum
> ...


Go for it! I hope it comes to Westfield!!


----------



## hoodedmaiden60 (Mar 16, 2011)

I live in a huge city Tucson AZ and theres nothing remotely like that near me the nearest LYS is 40 miles away and so is a coffee shop for that matter u would think liveing in a big city like this there would be options like that..


----------



## thirwoodnana (Mar 11, 2011)

There is a knitting group every Tues. night at the Barnes and Nobles book store in Hyannis, Ma,


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

http://knitandsip.com/
Check this knit and sip store out.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Or this one in Australia
http://www.acoffeeandayarn.com/


----------



## nymboida (Mar 20, 2011)

laura1964 said:


> never thought about this i do it anyway! being in coffee shops alone i hate just sitting there so always read a magazine book or get my knitting out of my bag. really did not think of it being a special thing ive always knitted everywhere. my daughter would worry if i did not turn up at hers to see the family and not get my knitting out. nattering and knitting plus a nice cup of tea or coffee sheer perfection!!


as do I....everyone comments "what a great idea".....don't know why more people don't.............. :-o


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

doogie said:


> Ok. I know we live in the Modern Era. But I really am tired of just being able to knit at home.
> 
> But on the other hand I finally encountered a knitting friendly coffee shop!!!!
> 
> ...


What a great idea! I will take some knitting/crochet next time I meet up with my daughters or my sisters for a coffee and see what reactions I get here in UK.


----------



## shanni (Apr 18, 2011)

I sit in a coffee shop most mornings and knit, nobody minds, I have had several people ask what I'm knitting, do I take orders etc. I meet my DH at the pub on friday night's after we both finish work, take out my knitting while sitting at the bar with a cider, nobody minds, I do get stirred about it a bit and there are a few there who want to put in orders but when I give them an exhorbitant price they don't ask anymore. I have offered to bring out learn to knit books for a few of the guys though! Especially a couple I went to high school with almost 30 years ago


----------



## miranda Jeffries (Mar 16, 2011)

We have knitting in the Pub, but its at night, and you have to buy a meal, not a good idea for me, want to spend the money on wool etc. Am going to try and get a knitting group local, perhaps in the library during the day. Often feel like you need a friendly bit of advice given if your knitting goes pear shaped. Hope that you have success.


----------



## ebonyeyes (Mar 23, 2011)

I go out in the UK with a camping and caravaning group, we have a coffee morning every sunday, whichever field we are in, and (although I have been likened to the lady who sat in front of the guilotine with her knitting)by one or two of our group (all in good humour of course) I take my knitting to the event.

I knit at doctors appointments, hospital appointments, I used to tat on the bus into work, that usually caused a stir of interest. 
And now I have my knitpro/knitpicks I actually knit while hubbie is driving us wherever in our self built motorhome. (Scotland in two weeks time).

I have also taught several people to knit while out on the camping field. Along with tatting, cross stitch, and crochet.


----------



## sewcrafty (May 30, 2011)

I too now knit where ever I go, it used to be little bits of what ever sewing, I had to hand ,then I progressed to simple knitting ,all ways have my rows marked down, on a pad with me or I would go wrong.

What bliss to have a craft shop ,with beverage ahhh 

Still unable to find a knitting group .


----------



## ebonyeyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Sorry edited as just realised you are in Kings Lynn

On one of our soujourns around the Norfolk coast, we found a cafe that sold wool in Mundersley. It cost me a fortune that day I found wool that I fell in love with, then I had to find a pattern to use it with, and it was before I found Knitpro needles and I had to buy the needles to knit with when we got back to the motorhome. (which was a 3 mile walk back along one of the most beautiful beaches in britain).

Janet


----------



## deenc (Feb 11, 2011)

Here in Lincolnton, we have a group of ladies that meet weekly at one of the restaurants for knitting/crochet & to share lots of laughs. We've even stayed
afterwards for wine tasting. We call ourselves the STITCHIN' BABES because
we are a group of very classy ladies. HA!


----------



## gwest1955 (Mar 9, 2011)

Jonsmum said:


> I'm interested in everyones thoughts on the Knitting cafe idea. Like the Lambspun in the Maggie Sefton books. I have been mulling over this idea as a startup business when I finally decide to retire. If there were a cafe cum yarn store in your neighborhood/area would you frequent it? Please let me know thoughts, criticisms, constructive or otherwise. My future could depend on it! Thanks, Jonsmum


 Has anyone ever heard of a Knitting Cafe Bed/Breakfast . . . maybe offering special mid-week knitting during slow times. Could even have special workshops and even include other crafts or demonstrations (like spinning, field trip to a working sheep trimming). Could even co-ordinate with local festivals to offer before/after events. Well, you sure have me thinking and I would say offering a e-newsletter (even before you are open - think we would all love to hear plans, pictures, etc).

I'll stop now, but would love to PM as I am taking care of my mom and mostly at home all of the time now. Wish I was closer, but live in Goshen, IN (unemployment still very high). Good luck.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

In Montreal, no one asks if it's OK to knit anywhere, we just sit and knit! We prefer places with mobile furniture - no bolted-down tables and chairs. Some of the places are so relaxed, that they don't even mind if we bring along our own food and drink. They know that someone in the group is going to buy their overpriced stuff. Our groups can range in size from one lonely knitter to up to 16 (only ever happened once!), but we're usually around a half-dozen.

As for only knitting at home ... I've _never_ knit only at home, not since I learned in 1954. Where I go, so goes my knitting, and it does _not_ stay hidden in the bottom of my bag.


----------



## fdie1973 (Jun 14, 2011)

Jonsmum said:


> I'm interested in everyones thoughts on the Knitting cafe idea. Like the Lambspun in the Maggie Sefton books. I have been mulling over this idea as a startup business when I finally decide to retire. If there were a cafe cum yarn store in your neighborhood/area would you frequent it? Please let me know thoughts, criticisms, constructive or otherwise. My future could depend on it! Thanks, Jonsmum


Love those books, my 2 favs knitting and mystery books, what could be better! I would love a yarn/coffee shop. My husband on the other hand would hate is because he would never see me. I just has to be GOOD coffee! If it was near me I would be your #1 customer!

Diana


----------



## shanni (Apr 18, 2011)

One of my teachers came from Kings Lynn, she now lives not far from me as her DH and she sold their house out in the country and moved to Norwood. She was a fabulous teacher and the reason I completed my Library Technician diploma, she made the classes so interesting I just had to stay, got a job in Launceston Library just after I finished school and are still there 13 years later.


----------



## SherryH (Apr 4, 2011)

LolaBean said:


> I'm a new knitter (since March) and my only problem about knitting and talking at the same time is that I always make mistakes! I can; however, walk and chew gum at the same time!!


LOL! You got me beat LolaBean!


----------



## mpike (Apr 28, 2011)

Jonsmum said:


> I'm interested in everyones thoughts on the Knitting cafe idea. Like the Lambspun in the Maggie Sefton books. I have been mulling over this idea as a startup business when I finally decide to retire. If there were a cafe cum yarn store in your neighborhood/area would you frequent it? Please let me know thoughts, criticisms, constructive or otherwise. My future could depend on it! Thanks, Jonsmum


It has been my dream as well for several years now. I have the floorplan all set up for just such a shop. I think it would take off like wildfire, particularly in areas where your customer base is older/retired. My husband is due to retire in less than 5 years and depending on where we end up at that time, I am quite serious about setting up just such a place. I would be happy to share any ideas if you are [email protected]


----------



## lavertera (Mar 15, 2011)

Our local "Knitting Nora's" have a regular meet at the weekends and they also go to wool fest's etc. We also have the internet group to still be in touch anytime for help or just a gossip.

I haven't been able to go with work and home commitments. Try finding a local group near yourself or even start one if you have the time. You will be surprised how many people would be glad of this.

Pam


----------



## diakas1 (May 29, 2011)

Thank you for the idea.I have never thought of a coffee shop to do knitting although I drink coffee at home and knit.The last time I was to the doctors I was knitting while she was talking.


----------



## knitting_nanny (Apr 9, 2011)

I would love to go to a knitting club or anywhere local to knit and chat but there is nothing i can find where i live.I have sat in the town center knitting and get some weird looks plus remarks from the younger generation.I have taken to staying at home to knit now.


----------



## Patrish (Apr 21, 2011)

Jonsmum said:


> I'm interested in everyones thoughts on the Knitting cafe idea. Like the Lambspun in the Maggie Sefton books. I have been mulling over this idea as a startup business when I finally decide to retire. If there were a cafe cum yarn store in your neighborhood/area would you frequent it? Please let me know thoughts, criticisms, constructive or otherwise. My future could depend on it! Thanks, Jonsmum


You've already got half of the equation - a super yarn shop in Acton - The Woolpack, 340 Great Road. It's in a tiny mall & spots to rent for a coffee shop. Lots of great yarn, classes, very helpful staff - bet they'd love the support.


----------



## knitting_nanny (Apr 9, 2011)

lavertera said:


> Our local "Knitting Nora's" have a regular meet at the weekends and they also go to wool fest's etc. We also have the internet group to still be in touch anytime for help or just a gossip.
> 
> I haven't been able to go with work and home commitments. Try finding a local group near yourself or even start one if you have the time. You will be surprised how many people would be glad of this.
> 
> Pam


lol my grandchildren call me knitting Nora.


----------



## pugmom5 (Feb 19, 2011)

Boarders Books used to be a great place to knit in their cafe. (closed now) My daughter and I had a few knitting classes (one on one) there...where we paid the lady to teach us to knit a new stitch at a cheap price and we bought the coffee and muffins. That was nice.
Some starbucks have room and will let you have a small group of knitters. 
And two LYS (yea, they are over 2 hours away) have a little coffee room with plus sofas and chairs for knitters. Wish more were like that close by.


----------



## anntics (Jun 4, 2011)

For anyone in the UK who wants to start their own group Let's Knit Magazine have a scheme called Let's Knit Local. You can get support to start your own or look for a group in your area.

http://www.letsknit.co.uk/index.php/lets_knit_local/


----------



## TeriK (May 24, 2011)

Jonsmum said:


> I'm interested in everyones thoughts on the Knitting cafe idea. Like the Lambspun in the Maggie Sefton books. I have been mulling over this idea as a startup business when I finally decide to retire. If there were a cafe cum yarn store in your neighborhood/area would you frequent it? Please let me know thoughts, criticisms, constructive or otherwise. My future could depend on it! Thanks, Jonsmum


I would if I could get there. It would be wonderful to have a group of people to chat with and learn with and share ideas with. I'd like it even better if it wasn't confined to knitting only.


----------



## knittingforever (Jun 12, 2011)

hi everyone,

I love the idea of having good coffee shop or a tea house where knitters can knit and chat.

It's always been my dream to open a cozy little knit cafe. Maybe some day when my kids grow up.

We have a small knitting group in the neighborhood. We meet once a month at one of our member's house. 

At the beginning we just take turn bringing snack and now we have potluck lunch instead then knit afterward. It's fun to meet with friends and chat.


----------



## sylviaelliott (May 11, 2011)

Hi - caption for your kitten "ooh, let's be a little discreate here, how embarrassing".
let's start a caption 'thing' going, it could be fun.

sylvia


----------



## heffernb (May 30, 2011)

I would certainly go to a place like that. It's hard to find other knitters and I don't know of any local yarn shop in my area. There was one, but it was open for very limited hours and every time I would try to go there, it was closed. Never even got to see the yarn.


----------



## nbaker (Jan 30, 2011)

At the Wild Oats grocery store in Omaha there was a small informal needlework group that would meet on the first saturday of the month. They all brought the knitting, crochet, needlepoint or whatever and would sit together talking and solving the problems of the world as they worked on their projects together. - NB


----------



## marywil (May 1, 2011)

My local yarn shop has a social knitting time with free coffee. It's great because there's a;ways a very knowlegeable person there to offer help. I go there especially when I've run into a problem I can't solve myself.


----------



## Bucketknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

LolaBean said:


> I'm a new knitter (since March) and my only problem about knitting and talking at the same time is that I always make mistakes! I can; however, walk and chew gum at the same time!!


I'm the same way--my traveling knitting (even if only to the coffee shop, doctor's office or the LYS) is usually the simplest thing I have going. I've had to frog too many things done when I'm not concentrating to try to do the more complicated things when I can get distracted!

Karen


----------



## NanaFran (Apr 9, 2011)

Jonsmom, several of your neighbors (Littleton, Harvard, Acton, etc.) go to Dunkin Donuts in Harvard once a week to knit, drink coffee or whatever, and chat. Wednesdays, 7-9. Come join us!


----------



## NanaFran (Apr 9, 2011)

Jonsmom, several of your neighbors (Littleton, Harvard, Acton, etc.) go to Dunkin Donuts in Harvard once a week to knit, drink coffee or whatever, and chat. Wednesdays, 7-9. Come join us!


----------



## golden girl (Jan 26, 2011)

A group of us meet at Panera's the first Saturday of every month and there is another group that meets in the afternoon from 12:30 to 4 every Saturday and on Monday evenings as well.


----------



## catinthehat (May 7, 2011)

yes, knitting coffee shop sounds fun! I would go and so would my daughters we do this at book store. i live in a small town and have to drive 45 minutes to town.


----------



## eneurian (May 4, 2011)

dyfnkdeb said:


> Everywhere I go, I go with my kitting of some type. People either ask what I am making or just move away. I go with needle in hand everytime. Just not in chruch.


if you can sing to the glory of god, why not knit? he gave you the hands and the talent after all.


----------



## BoBeau (Feb 18, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> Panera Bread has been the place in many cities for knitting gatherings.


In our area, there are many Panera Bread locations that have knitting/crocheting groups. You can get coffee and fellowship almost every day at one or another.

It seems the yarn shops all charge a fee to attend their 'classes' and require supplies to be purchased in their shops. IMHO a "newbie" might be discouraged by the costs.

We invite non-knitters/crocheters to join the group I attend, give them some yarn from our stash and encourage them to give it a try. Once 'hooked' they're IN. --- A lot like KP

:thumbup:


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

Jonsmum said:


> I'm interested in everyones thoughts on the Knitting cafe idea. Like the Lambspun in the Maggie Sefton books. I have been mulling over this idea as a startup business when I finally decide to retire. If there were a cafe cum yarn store in your neighborhood/area would you frequent it? Please let me know thoughts, criticisms, constructive or otherwise. My future could depend on it! Thanks, Jonsmum


OH most diffently I would. I live in a apt complex with a warm cozy club house. It has a excersise room but no knitting club that meets there. I work 40 hrs a week and 1 day I work a 16 hr shift. On my days off I have 3 of my 4 grand children with me. I would love a day I can go and knit with people who have the same interests as me and knit and have conversation. I think you have a spendid idea. Keep us posted on this. You could call it " The knitters coffee club"


----------



## emarie (May 2, 2011)

My mom lives in Sweden and says that knitting cafe's are really doing well there. They sell yarn, patterns, coffee and pastries. Sounds so much fun. Wish they could have one in my town. Maybe I will start one


----------



## dragondrummer (Jun 5, 2011)

They do need to invent Knitting Coffee shops, that would be great. Then you could go anytime you wanted.  That said, there are lots of groups out there, you just have to search. I belong to two Stitch N Bitch groups and a library knitting group so I have three days most weeks I can go somewhere and knit or crochet - my choice.  Get online and query knitting groups and the distance you are willing to travel.


----------



## Malsy37 (Mar 21, 2011)

trasara said:


> Or this one in Australia
> http://www.acoffeeandayarn.com/


couldn''t get through on your link


----------



## southernyankee (Jun 10, 2011)

Two friends and I meet every week in Barnes and Nobles to knit, chat and share patterns and ideas. Barnes and Nobles has other knitting groups, scrabble players etc. Everyone is welcome. It's a very friendly place!


----------



## txproudmary (Mar 29, 2011)

Why not just start a knitting group to meet at the coffee shop? I started two knitting groups here in a county that has around 25,000 people. One in the library and one in a bar. It works great. Just ask the owners and put up a notice. If the local paper will help, that's a plus. After 2 yrs, I got the local paper to run an article about our group and it doubled in a month. It is great fun to knit with others.


----------



## pinkcaddy7 (Apr 8, 2011)

I'm not much of an entrpreneur, but having a small business sounds wonderful especially as I'm thinking about retirement.

In my area, southern Maryland, Paneras and Walden Books open their doors to yarnies all the time. Some meet as often as weekly, others maybe only monthly. I don't know about what goes on during the day cuz I'm at work, but I know the evenings usually have a group in there.


----------



## pinkcaddy7 (Apr 8, 2011)

missvix61 said:


> jbandsma said:
> 
> 
> > Panera Bread has been the place in many cities for knitting gatherings.
> ...


GO FOR IT MS VIX61 ... Panera will be GLAD to have your group there...

(Funny that you call yourself MSVIX -- that's what my boss calls me!)


----------



## diakas1 (May 29, 2011)

I agree it's fun to knit with others if the the pattern is just repetetive you get more done talking


----------



## pinkcaddy7 (Apr 8, 2011)

Jonsmum said:


> I'm interested in everyones thoughts on the Knitting cafe idea. Like the Lambspun in the Maggie Sefton books. I have been mulling over this idea as a startup business when I finally decide to retire. If there were a cafe cum yarn store in your neighborhood/area would you frequent it? Please let me know thoughts, criticisms, constructive or otherwise. My future could depend on it! Thanks, Jonsmum


Hi, Jonsmum -- you and I are thinking along the same lines -- retirement/yarn combo shop -- wish you lived closer ! ! !


----------



## pinkcaddy7 (Apr 8, 2011)

dyfnkdeb said:


> Everywhere I go, I go with my kitting of some type. People either ask what I am making or just move away. I go with needle in hand everytime. Just not in chruch.


Uh-oh, now I'm in trouble. I'm very fortunate that my church has services on line (live) and I have actually stayed home to watch -- while I crochet ! ! !


----------



## evesch (Apr 3, 2011)

doogie said:


> Ok. I know we live in the Modern Era. But I really am tired of just being able to knit at home.
> 
> But on the other hand I finally encountered a knitting friendly coffee shop!!!!
> 
> ...


I occasionally go to Barnes and Noble's coffee shop in Sioux Falls on a tuesday nite as the knitter's meet there for knitting in Public every tuesday so check with any number of places to see if someone has a time set up that they get together. Ask weaving groups, fiber groups, spinner's, quilters, knitter's, etc. There are not very many places that would refuse business. And you are likely to draw a friend or two with you to give them more business. Do be sure to support them with a little business and not just bring your own. They love to see a full room and happy conversation.


----------



## Linsews (Mar 22, 2011)

Brings back great memories. When my children were little my friends & I gathered in eachothers' homes so the children could play & we could knit or crochet. We had our own little knitting cafe! 
Recently, at our national church convention, my fellow bishop's wives & priest's wives did our needlework while at our table while we had our meeting! The guys got a kick out of it! 
I think it's an excellent business idea!


----------



## crafty62 (May 12, 2011)

well knitting shops allow u to knit there and panera bread also thats where in my area we meet at panera bread or a library keep knitting dont forget to sign up for the july swap


----------



## Justme (May 11, 2011)

doogie said:


> Ok. I know we live in the Modern Era. But I really am tired of just being able to knit at home.
> 
> But on the other hand I finally encountered a knitting friendly coffee shop!!!!
> 
> ...


Many of our coffee shops like us to knit or read in them. sometimes it is just me alone and other times it is many. the coffee shop is good with it both ways.


----------



## pinkcaddy7 (Apr 8, 2011)

as do I....everyone comments "what a great idea".....don't know why more people don't.............. :-o[/quote]

No. confidence here. I would love to see and DO these ideas, but I have no entrepreneurial talents . . . I would work hard if someone wanted me as a partner, but at this point I have no $$$ to chip in . . . that's the other thing that's needed -- usually a large $$$ investment. BUT, ohhhh to have a shop and be able to say, "Come on in, the yarning is great" ! ! ! Yesssss . . .


----------



## crafty62 (May 12, 2011)

start a knitting meet up thats what we have in my area go to meetup.com and organize it people will come


----------



## magpies13 (May 16, 2011)

Your Boxer is a lovely dog, we lost our Marcus in February aznd he is so missed...
Jan


----------



## Dowager (Jun 7, 2011)

My brother and his wife have a combintion coffee shop and art gallery in Winsboro, Texas, and every Monday there is a group of knitters who come in and have coffee and knit! I am sure they would welcome knitters any time, though. And their coffee is, of course, the best! *LOL*


----------



## pinkcaddy7 (Apr 8, 2011)

knittingforever said:


> hi everyone,
> 
> I love the idea of having good coffee shop or a tea house where knitters can knit and chat.
> 
> ...


I'm in Maryland, too. Where are you????


----------



## GGailS (May 23, 2011)

Good Morning to you all!
Yes, I whole-heartedly agree; I read Debbie Macomber books & THAT has the knitting coffee shops - why can't WE have something like this?
I wouldn't know how to approach a person (or people) to suggest ot though.
I belong to a Knitting Class of about 8 - 9 ladies where we sit & knit & chat away, we meet once a week. I also have my own knitting Class in a local library where I teach ladies how to knit - but there should be more out there for us knitters.
Whenever I have to travel far either by local transit or train - I always take my knitting & it seems to fascinate people that I actually KNIT items instead of buying them! I tell these people that with every stitch I knit - there is love in it.
I believe Knitting is a dying art, too bad.
Have a good day ladies & any suggestions as how to approach the proper person would be great. We should all gang up on the head of the city - we may be a small majority - but we a re all friends who stick together.
Gail


----------



## dulany (Apr 27, 2011)

In Lambertville, Michigan we have Yarn Envy yarn store combined with a coffee /sandwich shop! The owners are awesome and there are always small and large groups of knitters. Tracy and Candy are available to help with problems and it's fun to chat, have coffee and compare projects!


----------



## Linsews (Mar 22, 2011)

Hey, pinkcaddy7, we could always talk the girls at crazy for ewe into putting in a coffee bar! They have knitters hanging around anyway! Do you ever go there?


----------



## pinkcaddy7 (Apr 8, 2011)

Linsews said:


> Hey, pinkcaddy7, we could always talk the girls at crazy for ewe into putting in a coffee bar! They have knitters hanging around anyway! Do you ever go there?


Good morning! I'm off work today and wanted to get some crocheting done. I think we've "talked" before. Good to hear from you again ! ! !

No, I've never been to Crazy for Ewe -- is it the one near Green Turtle? I've only heard about it . . .

I was also thinking to ask my church board if I could use the church hall -- it's small enough -- was the first church, then a one-room school and now it's been "updated" to be the lunch hall after church.

Thing is, I'm not a "professional" yarnie so I couldn't teach anything, and nothing would be for sale, but it'd be fun to have a group just come in to work on their projects, socialize -- I'd even bring the yummies and we could trade off on that.

What is it they say? -- Build it and they will come... who knows where this could lead...


----------



## olsoftie (Jun 11, 2011)

This sounds like a great idea! What fun to be able to socialize and accomplish some good and have fun all at the same time. I'll have to look around here and see if we don't have something available. Hope some of you open cafes like that!


----------



## ladyofcamelot (Jun 19, 2011)

oh a cup of coffee, my knitting and good company to share ideas - what could be better


----------



## Linsews (Mar 22, 2011)

Pinkcaddy7, hi! Yes we are buddies here! Sent u a PM.


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

We visited the island of Madeira a few years ago. Knitting is a tradional hobby there. We saw many women with their knitting looped around their necks and knitting as they walked along! They make tradional chunky hats and sell them to tourists.


----------



## Linsews (Mar 22, 2011)

How cool!!


----------



## Linsews (Mar 22, 2011)

Finished my 1st toe up sock last night & ready to start the 2nd as soon as the muscle relaxent takes effect! :-D lol


----------



## pachoulie (Feb 17, 2011)

What a DH


shanni said:


> One of my teachers came from Kings Lynn, she now lives not far from me as her DH and she sold their house out in the country and moved to Norwood. She was a fabulous teacher and the reason I completed my Library Technician diploma, she made the classes so interesting I just had to stay, got a job in Launceston Library just after I finished school and are still there 13 years later.


----------



## pinkcaddy7 (Apr 8, 2011)

Linsews said:


> Finished my 1st toe up sock last night & ready to start the 2nd as soon as the muscle relaxent takes effect! :-D lol


I'd LOVE to make socks just to see if I can, but things like the heel and double-pointed and circular needles scare me to death!


----------



## 14583 (Mar 31, 2011)

We have a group of knitters that met at the Fuel Coffee House in Llano,TX every Mon from 12 to 4. It is a come and go, no one is in charge and of course we all spent money on cold or hot drinks and treats.

Virginia R


----------



## Linsews (Mar 22, 2011)

Many many you tube videos later, I managed to figure out the heel! I did a pair on a sock loom which I found easier. Take a look at my pic.


----------



## jackie kirkland (Apr 23, 2011)

Yes! I'd love to live near a knit coffee shop!


----------



## pinkcaddy7 (Apr 8, 2011)

Linsews said:


> Many many you tube videos later, I managed to figure out the heel! I did a pair on a sock loom which I found easier. Take a look at my pic.


I dont' see a pic of the sock. I'd love to see it, but no rush. Actually, as the morning is progressing rather quickly, I've got to (regrettably) leave the forum for now. Talk to ya' soon. Have a great day!


----------



## mamabrown (Jan 24, 2011)

My group (25 to 30) meeting once a week at a Jason's Deli who specifically set up for us. It's not a knitting cafe, but it's as close as we'll get to one. We all have dinner and knitting till practically closing. They are a great bunch of people and truly cater to us. I love the sound of a knit cafe where you can just stop in have coffee/tea and just sit knit and buy yarn. When I win the lottery...that's just the sort of place I'll open for sure!


----------



## Hudson (Mar 3, 2011)

I have always wanted to own a book/knit/coffee/tae kwon do/tap dance and exercise store where dogs are welcome! Friday is Take-Your-Dog-to-Work Day.


----------



## Linsews (Mar 22, 2011)

I think you can find it on my page. I'll check. Have a great day!


----------



## mrsglobe (Mar 31, 2011)

Jonsmum said:


> I'm interested in everyones thoughts on the Knitting cafe idea. Like the Lambspun in the Maggie Sefton books. I have been mulling over this idea as a startup business when I finally decide to retire. If there were a cafe cum yarn store in your neighborhood/area would you frequent it? Please let me know thoughts, criticisms, constructive or otherwise. My future could depend on it! Thanks, Jonsmum


Would I ever. Could you consider doing it in northern Va?


----------



## rhpoway (Feb 15, 2011)

San Diego, Carmel Mountain area meets at Panera on Thursday evening.


----------



## knitswiss (Jun 16, 2011)

I agree with you..It would be nice to have more of the knitting coffee shops around. 
I go once a week to our local yarn shop where they have a S&B night. But sometime I just need to get out of the home and have a spot where I could take my knitting along and perhaps meet up with a fellow knitter too. 
Sometimes I end up going to the park and bring my knitting along but that only works in good weather. And so far we have had a lot of rain.

I would be interested in knowing if any of you know any coffee shop chains that are ok with taking our needles and yarn along and enjoy the time there too.


----------



## Squirrelcat (Jan 25, 2011)

Panera Bread and Starbucks both have knitting groups that frequent them - at least around here.  Also, I went to dinner while at a medieval camping event in Vermont last year and not only did WE (my friend and I anyway - my boyfriend just HAD to put modern clothes on to be seen in public...lol) go dressed in our garb but we walked into the restaurant and there was someone (a local) sitting at her table alone and knitting socks (2 at once)!  I just had to start up a conversation with her of course! Lol She was very nice, and interested in what we were doing as well. 
I bring my knitting everywhere I can - although boyfriend draws line at restaurants. Lol Family events are fine though now that everyone has gotten used to the idea. Even during our weekly dungeon and dragon game my knitting often comes out. One of the guys (I'm one of 2 females who play) just watches and once remarked how much patience I have (after watching me have to frog it twice) and that he could never do it. Same guy Will go sit in a boat for hours on end fishing! Seems to me he has plenty of patience! Lol (I used to go fishing with my dad, and would go again in a heartbeat so I know how much patience it takes - and personally I think its more than is needed for knitting...lol) Panera Bread and Starbucks both have knitting groups that frequent them - at least around here.  Also, I went to dinner while at a medieval camping event in Vermont last year and not only did WE (my friend and I anyway - my boyfriend just HAD to put modern clothes on to be seen in public...lol) go dressed in our garb but we walked into the restaurant and there was someone (a local) sitting at her table alone and knitting socks (2 at once)!  I just had to start up a conversation with her of course! Lol She was very nice, and interested in what we were doing as well.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

We had one too, but it also closed. I really liked the idea, but I never made use of it, because I'm still working and usually am happy to head home after work.


----------



## LilgirlCA (Jan 22, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> There was a combination shop here for awhile, but no longer.
> 
> I thought one of the guys posted about knitting at the neighborhood pub with a group.
> 
> ...


Just be sure that any place you knit does not have smells that your knitting canpick up - like allows smoking which will make your knitting smell quickly


----------



## Linsews (Mar 22, 2011)

Cool, we have Panera bread & Starbucks in our town. Maybe I should check 'em out!


----------



## christine flo (Apr 11, 2011)

nice one.like my daughters they listen to music have tv on and do homework


----------



## christine flo (Apr 11, 2011)

you could always start your own


----------



## Bellarose (Feb 28, 2011)

I live within walking distance to The Sow's Ear in Verona WI http://knitandsip.com/ . It is a wonderful knitting store and awesome coffee shop that has been in our town for over 10 years! People of all ages "knit and Sip" all day long! They have great classes and are always willing to lend a hand with problem knitting. It's one of the reason I can't ever consider moving!!! :lol:


----------



## Sutallee Stitcher (Apr 2, 2011)

Jonsmum
I think the idea is great. We have many groups that meet various places at set times but they always seem to be at a time I can't make. I would love a place I could go to any time I wanted. You would need internet access and a library of knitting/crochet books.


----------



## CurleyQ (Feb 1, 2011)

Hey new knitter....
The trick is to have your complicated project for home and work on a simple project when visiting/travelling. After frogging a dozen rows of a sweater I made a resolution to KISS when away from my sofa!


----------



## JannyW (Apr 2, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> Panera Bread has been the place in many cities for knitting gatherings.


We have Atlanta Bread Company here, and one of our groups used to meet there to share food & knitting. The owners actually liked having us there and would bring us goodies  Not great for the waistline but lots of fun!


----------



## ghosking (Apr 21, 2011)

We have a knitting club that meets in the back of a local business called "sweetheart diapers". Sometimes we have as many as 40 ppl get together to knit, loom and crochet  It does good for ones SOUL to be together and share in the community


----------



## rosemdare (Jun 18, 2011)

The Panera Bread in our area also encourages knitters one day a week. Good for them!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

we are very lucky in Madison have a shop Lakeside fibers with coffee shop in back. You can knit have coffee, and look out on the lake. Plus you can go in front and purchase all your needs.


----------



## deekim (Mar 7, 2011)

Very lucky to have a yarn shop here hat serves Coffee, Tea, and soutp during the winter. Anyone is welcome to come in and knit, crochet, tat, any form of needle work you want. She also teaches all needle work and sewing!! I found the shop one day and love it. 

Dee


----------



## paula lawrence (Jun 23, 2011)

I like the coffee shop idea alot!
After all I take my knitting everywhere!!!
You never know when you will be stranded 
but if so know worries I have my knitting!


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

If you have a local coffee shop in your area speak to the owners and see what they have to say about starting a knitting/coffee group. Everyone would just have to be careful not to spill coffee or whatever drink they have on someone's knitting. Just an idea. Judy


----------



## Lo'L (Jan 21, 2011)

We have 3 very knitter friendly coffee shops nearby and we knitters make really good use of them! oh yea, we love the coffee and sweet rolls too!


----------



## rosemdare (Jun 18, 2011)

Sounds great!!!!


----------



## grandheart (Jun 12, 2011)

where do you live I would love to join you there
myrtie


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

What a popular thread. WOW.. My little town has knitting circle that meets at the book/coffee shop in town. I have never attended but I have called and asked questions. reading all the comments here makes me want to pop in and make some new friends.
I'd say this would be a very profitable idea. Not just knitting or crochet but any craft that can be compact enough to fit in a persons lap would be great. Hand quilting small squares, tatting, needle punch. All these would be a wonderful idea


----------



## dinnerontime (May 8, 2011)

Tempe Yarn and Fiber,right outside of Phoenix and home to ASU, offers coffee and tea free. they have two large tables and many chairs.....and folks come in almost every day of the week and some evenings to sit and knit. We bring our lunch, order out or go out...and there are always way too many sweet treats on the serving table for snacks. Each day seems to have it's own regulars. Besides the wonderful comraderie, there is always someone more experienced than you that can help you when needed. And, the store benefits because most of us buy yarn there even though it is a little more expensive than JoAnns and Michaels.


----------



## immunurse (May 2, 2011)

Having scanned only the first 4 pages of this thread, I'm surprised no one has mentioned Knitting Guilds or "Fiber Clubs" or whatever. Here in the Bluegrass, I have the choice of a weekly and/or monthly group at the Extension Office in my county and I'm also welcome at the groups in neighboring counties. My attendance tends to wax and wane. I like the company but I find that I don't knit as fast in the group. 

I'm often so busy that I don't have time to spend just knitting -- I knit if I'm watching TV, when DH is driving, in the doctor's waiting room etc.


----------



## ghosking (Apr 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> What a popular thread. WOW.. My little town has knitting circle that meets at the book/coffee shop in town. I have never attended but I have called and asked questions. reading all the comments here makes me want to pop in and make some new friends.
> I'd say this would be a very profitable idea. Not just knitting or crochet but any craft that can be compact enough to fit in a persons lap would be great. Hand quilting small squares, tatting, needle punch. All these would be a wonderful idea


And we all seem to be quite personable  KNITTERS UNITE  or CRAFTER'S UNITE  We will take over the world


----------



## Irishgirl7 (Feb 10, 2011)

I would LOVE a coffee shop in our town(small town) and I would deem it such a blessing to be able to knit there. (It takes so little to make me happy :thumbup:


----------



## Irishgirl7 (Feb 10, 2011)

Hello, fellow Oregonian!


----------



## JannyW (Apr 2, 2011)

I usually take small projects with me when I have a doctor's appt. Wish I'd had one on Monday ... there was a mix-up with the appt time and we sat there for 1 1/2 hrs! At least I had something to read :/


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

This is actually going on all over the place, already. My weekly knitting group meets in Borders Cafe where we compete for tables with people who are working madly on their laptops and study groups of medical students. How anyone can concentrate on their studies while we knitters are chatting and laughing, is beyond me, but they do it...

As long as most of us are buying a drink or a knitting magazine or something, they welcome us! The group sits for about two hours, knitting.


----------



## onegrannygoose (May 13, 2011)

We have a knitting group at our senior center and we often have knitters who are not seniors no one seems to care. And they bring new life and vitality to the group


----------



## biker chick (Apr 28, 2011)

We have a community center in our little village and we go have coffee on Monday & Friday mornings. The ladies bring our handwork and we work while we drink coffee & chat. It is great & we all enjoy it. A group of ladies also meet there 2 afternoons a month with our crafts. We have a hostess who serves refreshments and it is a fun time for all. Nothing nicer than sharing our crafts with someone else.


----------



## Sutallee Stitcher (Apr 2, 2011)

I guess what everyone is saying is they don't need a place like this they already have them...but...I would love a place that is open anytime I can steel away from my responsibilities. My life is dictated by other peoples schedules so that makes it hard for me to get away. I belong to a knitting guild that meets only once a month and some months I find I can't make that. The flexability of a place just for us anytime appeals to me.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Hi Irishgirl.. I'm Irish too. I saw your blog and I have to say we have lived all over oregon and love every bit of it. We are disapointed in Bend right now. It grew to fast and the unemployment is bad but I guess thats everywhere. I have my mountains and trees here on the coast its just a matter of what part of the coast you go to..


----------



## Stampergrandma (Jun 6, 2011)

I used to live in a town that had a knit shop/coffee shop. It was a great place to get yarn etc, ideas, and even classes. The only draw back was that they only had a small table to sit and enjoy a drink and knit. They really never made it comfortable for you to just come in and knit. Seems they had classes going at that table etc. I think a true cafe & knit shop integration would be a beautiful thing! Right now I live in a very rual area and have to drive for 45 minutes to get to my local yarn shop.


----------



## Irishgirl7 (Feb 10, 2011)

Hi there! Absolutely agree, Love our trees and season's (especially fall) :-D Yes Bend kind of got out of hand, didn't it?(My Mom lives in Bend). What brakes my heart is to see Sisters get so huge, my all time favorite place, back when  
We (do to husbands work) now live in the Eugene area but we own a home in Sweet Home.
I have searched high and low to find a coffee/knit shop in my area and a place where the owners "understand" the need to create while laughing/talking/and coffee flow.


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

I've been reading the mystery books by Betty Hechtman (first one is Hooked on Murder) and they are a group of ladies who meet and crochet in a book store. I've been to Starbucks where a couple of ladies were in the shop and knitting at a table. And i agree with you. Would be nice to have a meeting place other than a yarn store



doogie said:


> Ok. I know we live in the Modern Era. But I really am tired of just being able to knit at home.
> 
> But on the other hand I finally encountered a knitting friendly coffee shop!!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

What about a combination old fashioned tea shoppe (with coffee too of course) and knit shop? The tea shop could also serve scones, biscuits a la Dave, biscotti and maybe sandwiches at lunch. You could decorate with china and flowers, have the yarn visible from the tea shop, and the table for classes out of sight. What knitter wouldn't love to spend time there, and what tea/coffee lover wouldn't love it if you had exception items. For example, if you had the really good coffees and teas such as Jamaica Blue Mountain. I would be willing to pay more for an excellent product. Also cafe au lait and cafe con leche, etc.


----------



## mcrunk (Feb 17, 2011)

doogie said:


> Ok. I know we live in the Modern Era. But I really am tired of just being able to knit at home.
> 
> But on the other hand I finally encountered a knitting friendly coffee shop!!!!
> 
> ...


Oh I would love it!!
I always see pics of people who attend the sips and strokes (wine and Painting)
We would love a sip n stitch!!! I don't know how my stuff would turn out with too much wine!! LOl... 
But i think that would be a great idea. I would go to the local park to knit,and i do when the weathers pleasant, But that 97%humidity, just ain't gonna get it!! hahaha

But a nice little beverage shop for crafters; knitters, crocheters, even painters..Nice teas and coffees.. Maybe even a few sweets....(YUM), I need to quit, I just gained 5 lbs thinking about it!!

Good luck! I hope it goes well for you!!

Myra :thumbup:


----------



## dinnerontime (May 8, 2011)

Stampergrandma, join us at Tempe yarn...not quite sure how much of a trek it is from Queen Creek, by I live in northern Phoenix and drive 30 minutes to get there....it is worth it. Very welcoming. I go on Tuesday mornings at 10 but sadly have only 2 more weeks and then back to work for me. I'm trying to figure out if I can get there on my lunch hour or go to one of the night or Sat or Sunday groups.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> Panera Bread has been the place in many cities for knitting gatherings.


I just noticed that you have Harmony as your hometown. Is that Harmony, CA? That darling smallest of towns in our fair state?


----------



## knitswiss (Jun 16, 2011)

What a great place that is. I have visited this store three summers ago on our holidays...have some nice memories of it. At the time the store did have a group of knitters there, they all seemed to have fun


----------



## Gramo (Jun 12, 2011)

When I lived in PA, our stitching group used to meet at Border's Bookstore. They were very good to us, and also had a good supply of knitting books. I'd think any small group could meet and watch it grow" Mary , or Grandmo) I'm new to this group, and enjoying it


----------



## mebo (May 30, 2011)

I would go, even if I had to drive a half/hour to get there! I live out in the country and I love to knit with other people! And I love coffee....... lol


----------



## Stampergrandma (Jun 6, 2011)

dinnerontime said:


> Stampergrandma, join us at Tempe yarn...not quite sure how much of a trek it is from Queen Creek, by I live in northern Phoenix and drive 30 minutes to get there....it is worth it. Very welcoming. I go on Tuesday mornings at 10 but sadly have only 2 more weeks and then back to work for me. I'm trying to figure out if I can get there on my lunch hour or go to one of the night or Sat or Sunday groups.


Thanks much! I will try and go there, Tempe isn't that far, depending where they are, it would be a 35-45 min. Drive. So sad you can't be there.  I'm taking a trip in early July, but I might try going when we get back.


----------



## SUZ from WA STATE (Mar 14, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> jbandsma said:
> 
> 
> > Jonsmum said:
> ...


----------



## hobbit (Jan 31, 2011)

I have a local book store where I live that has a coffee shop inside. They have knitting groups all the time because they know, if you don't buy a book, you will at least buy coffee, a scone, a biscotti, or any various yummy treat. The coffee shop makes more profit from a cup of $6 coffee than they do from a $25 book.


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

Best idea I have heard in a long time


----------



## elainjoyce (Mar 3, 2011)

I would go if there was a place in my area that promoted sitting for awhile and taking up their space and I don't drink coffee. Most Business want a turnover in customers and don't want you to sit very long.


----------



## Muddyann (Jan 29, 2011)

Really, we have a relatively new Panera Bread not too far from the house. I have an option to work on a charity project at our church once a month, but it's the charity project of their choosing and she doesn't knit, crocet, embroider. It's not that I don't like to sew, I do, but I am an in the mood crafter and it's occassionally sewing only.


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

magpies13 said:


> Your Boxer is a lovely dog, we lost our Marcus in February aznd he is so missed...
> Jan


Thank you Jan, and l feel your loss. We had to 'say goodbye' to our brindle girl 18 months ago. Dont they leave a big hole in your life when they go?


----------



## Muddyann (Jan 29, 2011)

I would go as often as I could. I'm on dissability and being home all the time can drive a person nuts. You could always start it in Lacey, WA. If it was in the Hawks Prairie area I could walk to it.
Melody


----------



## mebo (May 30, 2011)

And VR, Llano is over 2 hours drive for me.....I wish.....


----------



## Dundee Ann (Jun 13, 2011)

My favourite coffee shop has started a knitting club and a book reading club. I am very spoiled


----------



## Vintager (Apr 14, 2011)

In Marsh, Huddersfield, West Yorkshire there is a wool shop which has a cafe and runs knitting sessions. If only I was retired and could go and knit and natter and have a coffee.


----------



## Dundee Ann (Jun 13, 2011)

My coffe shop runs the knitting club in the evening so that those that work can join in. We also eat her lovely cakes which she bakes on the premises and drink lots of t ea and coffee


----------



## JudiBee (Mar 11, 2011)

Jonsmum said:


> I'm interested in everyones thoughts on the Knitting cafe idea. Like the Lambspun in the Maggie Sefton books. I have been mulling over this idea as a startup business when I finally decide to retire. If there were a cafe cum yarn store in your neighborhood/area would you frequent it? Please let me know thoughts, criticisms, constructive or otherwise. My future could depend on it! Thanks, Jonsmum


Absolutely, I can't think of a better idea and in fact, its a dream of mine too. I can see it in my mind and wish I'd win the lottery so I could make it happen. So follow your dream and keep us posted on the details. Maybe a franchise...
Judi


----------



## JudiBee (Mar 11, 2011)

Dundee Ann said:


> My coffe shop runs the knitting club in the evening so that those that work can join in. We also eat her lovely cakes which she bakes on the premises and drink lots of t ea and coffee


I have two Westies and their mutual grandfather's name was Dundee. I have lots of Scottish in me and have always wanted to visit. 
Judi


----------



## Grant (Feb 24, 2011)

Do you know if they have one in New York city?

Thanks,
Grant


----------



## celiaj (Apr 7, 2011)

Could you please tell me the author of the book, The Knit Cafe? Would like to read it, can probably find it at the library. I for sure like this idea very much of having a coffee shop/knit cafe, similiar to Lambspun. That would be really a fun place to go and just relax sometimes.

Celia


----------



## JudiBee (Mar 11, 2011)

P.S. Not the little guy in my avatar, he's my daughter's dog, part Cocker and part Cavelier.


----------



## mebo (May 30, 2011)

I think the name of the owner of Knit Cafe is Suss Cousins. I have a couple of her books, and she has a pretty interesting group of "Hollywood" people for clients, in addition to her "ordinary" customers. The books are fun reading, and I've done a couple of her patterns.....they are a little avant garde for south Texas.. lol


----------



## Suzyq123 (Jun 15, 2011)

I too get mixed up on a pattern if I'm in a room w/chatters. Have to end up tearing it back when I get home after. I can't do two things at once. But it is a lovely way to spend some social time.
A group in the next town to me gather in the back of a wool store, great for that store's business.


----------



## celiaj (Apr 7, 2011)

Thanks so muchfor the info, will look her up as am in the library right now.

Celia


----------



## KNITTWITTIBE (Jan 25, 2011)

I am seriously thinking about having a so called 'Easy Speak' Yarn Studio... Ingrid


----------



## dawnsampson (Jun 23, 2011)

we have a group that has been knitting in a Starbucks for 4-1/2 years, weekly.. 

i'm sure if you had a knitting shop /cafe.. you would have a lot of people that would love to sit, sip and knit!

i also happened on a Panera knitting group too..


----------



## KNITTWITTIBE (Jan 25, 2011)

SUZ from WA STATE said:


> Barbara Ann said:
> 
> 
> > jbandsma said:
> ...


----------



## kate severin (Apr 8, 2011)

doogie said:


> Ok. I know we live in the Modern Era. But I really am tired of just being able to knit at home.
> 
> But on the other hand I finally encountered a knitting friendly coffee shop!!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## KNITTWITTIBE (Jan 25, 2011)

KNITTWITTIBE said:


> SUZ from WA STATE said:
> 
> 
> > Barbara Ann said:
> ...


----------



## Purplemuse (Feb 13, 2011)

There is a coffee house here where there are comfy chairs and couches in 2 different little nooks and I meet friends there to knit and chat. It's a great little shop and people who aren't knitting always stop and want to talk knitting, or ask to learn!

What's better than having someone wait on you while you chat and knit with friends? Not much in my book!


----------



## KNITTWITTIBE (Jan 25, 2011)

Purplemuse said:


> There is a coffee house here where there are comfy chairs and couches in 2 different little nooks and I meet friends there to knit and chat. It's a great little shop and people who aren't knitting always stop and want to talk knitting, or ask to learn!
> 
> What's better than having someone wait on you while you chat and knit with friends? Not much in my book!


That's kooool!!! Ingrid


----------



## birdgirl (Mar 24, 2011)

Yes, I would hang out at the yarn and coffee shop! I take mine to work and knit at lunch. I discovered others that also knit, tat, and crochet. We shared websites and became friends. Knitting, needlework is magic that way.


----------



## yarnstars (Feb 26, 2011)

In Brighton Michigan, we have the Twisted Stitchers Club, it meets 2x a month usually the second and fourth Monday, crochet, cross-stitch, embroider, or knit, with a group of crafty people. Share a skill or learn a new one. Make a square for Project Linus if you want. The library conference room at 6 pm.


----------



## Mainleybabs (Mar 24, 2011)

A knitting cafe sounds like a wonderful idea!!!!! That's
the kind of business I would love to have!!!!!


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

Sign me up! And not just for knitters, but crocheters, too.



maryanne said:


> What about a combination old fashioned tea shoppe (with coffee too of course) and knit shop? The tea shop could also serve scones, biscuits a la Dave, biscotti and maybe sandwiches at lunch. You could decorate with china and flowers, have the yarn visible from the tea shop, and the table for classes out of sight. What knitter wouldn't love to spend time there, and what tea/coffee lover wouldn't love it if you had exception items. For example, if you had the really good coffees and teas such as Jamaica Blue Mountain. I would be willing to pay more for an excellent product. Also cafe au lait and cafe con leche, etc.


----------



## laminitagirl (Feb 7, 2011)

missvix61 said:


> jbandsma said:
> 
> 
> > Panera Bread has been the place in many cities for knitting gatherings.
> ...


My knitting group meets at our local Panera regularly. Sometimes we sit in the front area by the fireplace and sometimes we reserve the room in the back. We are always asked about our projects. Sure is a great and fun way to meet people.


----------



## Benji (Jun 5, 2011)

BethChaya said:


> Jonsmum said:
> 
> 
> > I'm interested in everyones thoughts on the Knitting cafe idea. Like the Lambspun in the Maggie Sefton books. I have been mulling over this idea as a startup business when I finally decide to retire. If there were a cafe cum yarn store in your neighborhood/area would you frequent it? Please let me know thoughts, criticisms, constructive or otherwise. My future could depend on it! Thanks, Jonsmum
> ...


This sounds a really great idea, I would definately frequent your knitting cafe, my bank balance would squeal though. Greatest shame is I'm in the UK and wouldn't be able to just hop on a bus. Best of luck if you decide to pursue it, I think it's a great venture :lol:


----------



## hlynnknits (May 27, 2011)

I feel for you! We live out in the middle of nowhere in SD, but I drive once a month to a knitting club in a coffee shope called the "Red Rooster". It's so much fun! We all share what we are making or have made and knit and sip on iced or hot latte's and what ever we feel like at the moment. Maybe you can talk to some knitting friends and see if one of your local coffee shops will let you have a small place to meet and knit. Ya never know what you might find! :lol:


----------



## kate severin (Apr 8, 2011)

If you live in St. paul, MN, come to the BEan Factory, Randolph and Saratoga on Monday night at 6:30 and knit with us. We'll even teach you! Men also.


----------



## Penny5 (Jun 22, 2011)

I am in New York in the Summer and have a small knit group which meets in Paneras on Wednesday mornings and I am in Florida in the Winter and also have a group in Paneras.. Knit and Chat and drink coffee!!!


----------



## judys14 (Jun 5, 2011)

Dear Determined to-knit,

Where is The Knit Cafe in So Cal? What city is it in? I would be glad to try it if it's close enough.


----------



## gwest1955 (Mar 9, 2011)

Has anyone suggested starting a list with State, City, Place of meeting, Sign-up requirements? I would love to know of any groups close by and it sounds like I am not alone!


----------



## Garnet (May 12, 2011)

Sempe Fi!

I take my knitting or crocheting along whenever I attend a conference or some other event and always have something in the car or motorcycle so that I have something to get from being bored!!


----------



## TinaOR (May 22, 2011)

I would so love that too! I enjoy knitting at home in front of the tv and I also take my knitting along when watching my teenage son play cricket (he got over the embarassment when he realised I wasn't going to give it up!). It would be great to go for a coffee somewhere and meet likeminded people, who you know like the same things as you as they are doing the same thing as you!


----------



## TinaOR (May 22, 2011)

Hey, me too! I work in a haberdashery/quilting shop in Kent, in the UK. It is lovely to chat to people about their sewing but not enough knitters come on by! Shame I don't live near you - I would come and visit your shop, if you had one.


----------



## TinaOR (May 22, 2011)

Where are you in the UK? I am too and a knit/coffee shop sounds such a great idea. I am in Farnborough, Kent.


----------



## josheli (Feb 23, 2011)

lol The do they are just called Starbucks! I've seen several women and one guy knitting and crocheting at one of the 3 Starbucks we have here (all within a 2 mile radius (almost like being in Portland/Beaverton, Or)


----------



## timtookie (Jun 5, 2011)

I belong to a group who have organized with our local cafe to meet every Wednesday morning and knit and chat. It is great and we have been joined from time to time by others from all over the world who have been passing through our little seaside town as tourists, a few of whom have been taught to knit by our members. It is a fun morning and encouraging to see the results of everyone's knitting. Projects have been held to knit for charity with these being displayed in the cafe. A big shout out for our cafe for their hospitality. The group has been running now for about 4 years. Ask your local cafe if they will accommodate you and form a group to meet - can't recommend it enough.


----------



## judys14 (Jun 5, 2011)

There is not needleworking or crafts people in my local Starbucks nor any within easy access. I have been to quite a few Starbucks in the San Fernando Valley and never met another knitter--I seem to be the only one who takes my knitting everywhere.


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

judys14 said:


> There is not needleworking or crafts people in my local Starbucks nor any within easy access. I have been to quite a few Starbucks in the San Fernando Valley and never met another knitter--I seem to be the only one who takes my knitting everywhere.


There is a Meet-Up group that meets at the Starbucks in Porter Ranch (San Fernando Valley) the first Tuesday nite of each month. Please join us

Can I send you a private message? I'd love to meet with you for coffee and knitting


----------



## Penny5 (Jun 22, 2011)

I also love to watch or listen to knitting podcasts.. Its like kn itting with your own Knit Group!!!


----------



## ert (May 9, 2011)

My church has a Knitting & Crochet circle that meet 2 Tues. a month. They make prayer shawls, but I think they probably will branch out to do other charity things. Coffee could be made with no problem as they meet in the Social Hall.


----------



## KNITTWITTIBE (Jan 25, 2011)

gwest1955 said:


> Has anyone suggested starting a list with State, City, Place of meeting, Sign-up requirements? I would love to know of any groups close by and it sounds like I am not alone!


Super idea! Anyone in Oregon? Ingrid


----------



## gracieanne (Mar 29, 2011)

josheli said:


> lol The do they are just called Starbucks! I've seen several women and one guy knitting and crocheting at one of the 3 Starbucks we have here (all within a 2 mile radius (almost like being in Portland/Beaverton, Or)


I'm is So. Cal, too. I never see anyone knitting at Starbucks. Where are you seeing them? I would love to join in!


----------



## Bucketknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

ert said:


> My church has a Knitting & Crochet circle that meet 2 Tues. a month. They make prayer shawls, but I think they probably will branch out to do other charity things. Coffee could be made with no problem as they meet in the Social Hall.


Every Monday morning a group of knitters and crocheters meet at my church. Everyone works on what they like--some are prayer shawls, some are Project Linus blankets, some are Warm up America projects or chemo caps. It is suggested that the project be for charity, but it isn't required. It's also a good place to take a problem project and get help. The coffee is on and there are usually treats that someone brings.

Lots of knitting, crocheting and gabbing.

Karen

Karen


----------



## gentleknitter (May 1, 2011)

Just post a little note in the local paper or do some flyers, set a time to meet at a coffee shop (after asking the shop if it's okay) and be prepared to have alot of folks join you. I did this and wow do we have fun. I've learned so much from other knitters and have made new friends.


----------



## purple (Jun 15, 2011)

I think it is a great idea! In fact Starbucks would be great
it could be called the Starbucks knitting club or something
like that. I am new to Kniting Paradise, I am from San Diego,
California. It is sunny and a beutiful day today.


----------



## josheli (Feb 23, 2011)

Welcome to the group purple! I have relatives at Oceanside and Camp Pendleton. Summer has finally arrived in SoCal she is just about 2 months late and I love it!


----------



## KNITTWITTIBE (Jan 25, 2011)

purple said:


> I think it is a great idea! In fact Starbucks would be great
> it could be called the Starbucks knitting club or something
> like that. I am new to Kniting Paradise, I am from San Diego,
> California. It is sunny and a beutiful day today.


Heyyyy Purple, I'm from San Diego too, (in Oregon now)... Missing 'home.' Taking care of aging father here, but will definitely return to SD... my things are in storage there. What Starbucks are you close to? I used to hang out at the one in Rancho SD.--- sooo nice in the patio. :thumbup: Ingrid


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

Sounds like a wonderful idea to me!


----------



## pinkcaddy7 (Apr 8, 2011)

Off the suject, but GRACIEANNE is that YOUR dog??? I dream of having a dog like that . . . he/she looks wonderful.


----------



## Nancy G (May 9, 2011)

Oh bring it to Bangor, Maine please, please please !!!!!!


----------



## gracieanne (Mar 29, 2011)

pinkcaddy7 said:


> Off the suject, but GRACIEANNE is that YOUR dog??? I dream of having a dog like that . . . he/she looks wonderful.


He is my dog, and thank you! His name is Oliver and he pretty much lives on all the furniture...but I adore him. :-D


----------



## kiffer (Jun 3, 2011)

Wish there was a knitting get together here in the Tampa Bay area.


----------



## shanni (Apr 18, 2011)

pachoulie said:


> What a DH
> A DH is a Dear Husband. And in Linda's case, her DH, Roger retired from his work so they moved into town so they would be closer to where Linda works


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

My LYS always offers coffee, soft drinks and on Tues. & Thurs. evening wine to folks that just are browsing or sitting in one of the 2 areas knitting. They also will have out some little treat; cookies, mini cupcakes, chips and salsa. It is all free AND the yarn prices are decent for good quality yarn; lowest is around $5.50- 7.00 and then up from there. I LOVE my LYS!


----------



## dwidget (May 30, 2011)

margaret, a new member in the group, and i met at a local coffee shop and knit. got some appreciative looks from other customers and had a lady start a conversation with us. of course, you know she was a fellow knitter. LOL we had a marvellous time and hope to do it again sometime soon.


----------



## judys14 (Jun 5, 2011)

Dorisage, you may pm me and I'll try to make the next meeting in August because am going to my 50th high school reunion in July....thanks for letting me know of the Porter Ranch meeting...pm me and give me the time. Thanks, Judy


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> There was a combination shop here for awhile, but no longer.
> 
> Many of the LYS have a table that is always available to sit and knit. Some even have organized lock-ins to knit for charity.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rose (Jan 22, 2011)

LolaBean said:


> I'm a new knitter (since March) and my only problem about knitting and talking at the same time is that I always make mistakes! I can; however, walk and chew gum at the same time!!


when I knit I too can not knit and talk at the same time. I need to look at the person I am talking to so that mean I have to look up, oops droped a stitch.
Rose


----------



## Rose (Jan 22, 2011)

gracieanne said:


> pinkcaddy7 said:
> 
> 
> > Off the suject, but GRACIEANNE is that YOUR dog??? I dream of having a dog like that . . . he/she looks wonderful.
> ...


My son has one of those, his name is Jacks, I got him to sing Happy Birthday . He is 6 years old, he has cancer, he will be leaveing us so.
Rose


----------



## pinkcaddy7 (Apr 8, 2011)

Rose said:


> gracieanne said:
> 
> 
> > pinkcaddy7 said:
> ...


Thanks for introducing Oliver. He's adorable. My Chi mix lives on the furniture also -- no worse that kids!!!

Jacks the dog sang Happy Birthday? OMG. Did you get it on video? How precious.

If you want to see another precious dog, GOOGLE Dozer runs a marathon. He's from my state, Maryland. It's such a cute story and he's a very handsome Golden Doodle. I think you'll be impressed.


----------



## Linsews (Mar 22, 2011)

I can talk while I knit...to myself!! (K1, P1...or is it P1, K1??) lol Sorry, I couldn't resist that! I try to have really simple projects available when I'm going to be talking while knitting, such as a diagonal dishcloth or blanket.


----------



## KNITTWITTIBE (Jan 25, 2011)

settleg said:


> My LYS always offers coffee, soft drinks and on Tues. & Thurs. evening wine to folks that just are browsing or sitting in one of the 2 areas knitting. They also will have out some little treat; cookies, mini cupcakes, chips and salsa. It is all free AND the yarn prices are decent for good quality yarn; lowest is around $5.50- 7.00 and then up from there. I LOVE my LYS!


That's it! I'm moving to your State/Town, lol   Ingrid


----------



## alice in wonderland (Feb 11, 2011)

What a great idea. I knit everywhere in Dr's office to meetings to car trips and yes i get may interested people. It would be neat as you could share your ideas of the projects you are about to make.
alice in wonderland in Orange County, California


----------



## tinker2 (Jan 31, 2011)

Doogie, I've knitted at Starbucks, Panera Bread, where the manager gave our group a gracious welcome, and at Books A Million. We've also knitted at some smaller hometown coffee shops. I think if you go when they aren't so busy, they wouldn't mind. I know how you feel about knitting at home. Knitting is a social thing for me. I like to be with a group or at least one other person. I'm alone most of the time, with no tv, so a friendly voice is good for me.


----------



## gamache (Mar 24, 2011)

I would be there. I live in Ma also. Down near the cape e-mail me maybe we can knit together or at least trade patterns.I love people who have hobbys. They usually have something to talk about or funny stories to tell.


----------



## pinkcaddy7 (Apr 8, 2011)

Linsews said:


> I can talk while I knit...to myself!! (K1, P1...or is it P1, K1??) lol Sorry, I couldn't resist that! I try to have really simple projects available when I'm going to be talking while knitting, such as a diagonal dishcloth or blanket.


Speeeeaking of dish cloths, do you recommend one cotton over another? I find Sugar and Spice or Peaches and Cream (whichever one it is that didn't go out of business) to be a little too bulky. I know you're in this area, so do you know of any place to get any that doesn't cost an arm and leg? LOL


----------



## pinkcaddy7 (Apr 8, 2011)

Tinker2 you just gave me a thought as far as having at least one other person to knit with -- my sister-in-law LOVES to crochet and knit and she and her husband just built a lovely cottage on the Chesapeake Bay in St. Mary's County, MD. Talk about peaceful! We crochet, we talk, have our favorite "Drinks", listen to the waves -- small slice of heaven. . .


----------



## retta (Mar 15, 2011)

We had a wonderful knit and tea shop that went out of business here in Washington. With the economy it just could not make it. We have a few malls that have seating for people who want to hang out. That would be a great place to knit, if there were other knitters around.

Retta


----------



## oldiesister (Jun 20, 2011)

What a great idea. We had a knitting group where I moved from that used to meet at the local club. We would all get a coffee and sit and knit and chat. I am contemplating starting a group here


----------



## rhpoway (Feb 15, 2011)

I do not know where you are in San Diego, but there is a small group that meets at Panera on Thursday evening in Carmel Mountain. If you are interested e-mail me and I can put you in charge with the leader. rebecca


purple said:


> I think it is a great idea! In fact Starbucks would be great
> it could be called the Starbucks knitting club or something
> like that. I am new to Kniting Paradise, I am from San Diego,
> California. It is sunny and a beutiful day today.


----------



## jacksmom (Mar 3, 2011)

that's the cutest kitten ever!!


----------



## PauletteB (Mar 10, 2011)

Great idea for a knit coffee shop. Unlike the table in the LYS it would be a more open forum for knitters. I knew of a group of knitters who would meet in Panera Breads regularily.


----------



## Pixie (Mar 24, 2011)

I love the idea. If it were in my area, I'd be there in a heart beat!! Great way to relax and meet new friends with a common interest.


----------



## Rosellna (Jun 16, 2011)

We also have meeting time at a local coffee shop. It is a group of ladies that take knitting classes at our Extended Education (Adult Ed.) Thru our CityCollege, Summer is off for Adult Ed. classes, so we meet at a local coffee shop once a week on a regular basis. It helps everyone to be able to catch up with our fall projects.
People approach us and want to know if we sell our knitting items  Others join the Adult Ed.Class.


----------



## immunurse (May 2, 2011)

gracieanne said:


> pinkcaddy7 said:
> 
> 
> > Off the suject, but GRACIEANNE is that YOUR dog??? I dream of having a dog like that . . . he/she looks wonderful.
> ...


Of course our pets are always on the furniture! That's why they call it "FUR"niture. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SDKATE57 (Feb 9, 2011)

A couple of years ago we had a scrapbooking store that was like that, come and work on your creations, and have a cup of coffee. That closed due to economy. We had to find a place to go, and sure enough just down the street was a Coffeehouse that people thought catered just to kids, but the adults took over in the day and let the kids have it at night. Now there are knitters, card players, majong players, all kinds of things going on...it's great. Good idea to ask the manager though, some wouldn't like having people just sit, they want you in and out...more $$ for them...but if they don't care, bring on the needles and hooks.


----------



## conniehen (Mar 15, 2011)

I take mine to Starbucks lots of times when we go to just sit & relax


----------



## gracieanne (Mar 29, 2011)

Rose said:


> gracieanne said:
> 
> 
> > pinkcaddy7 said:
> ...


Rose,
I hate to hear that he'll be leaving you...we can only give them tons of love. Six is so young. Oliver will be 9 this year and I'm very aware that he is slowing down. Give Jacks kisses from me and record his song , I would so love to hear him sing happy birthday.
pm me @ graceanne[email protected]


----------



## TeriK (May 24, 2011)

purple said:


> I think it is a great idea! In fact Starbucks would be great
> it could be called the Starbucks knitting club or something
> like that. I am new to Kniting Paradise, I am from San Diego,
> California. It is sunny and a beutiful day today.


Welcome Purple. 
A lot of So. CA people! I'm originally from the East County of San Diego, but now I'm up in the LA area.

I love the idea of a Starbucks having room for knitters...what could be better than mocha and yarn?


----------



## josheli (Feb 23, 2011)

it does appear that this is a SoCal day!


----------



## mjzorn (Feb 26, 2011)

Funny you should start this thread just now -- I just checked out the larger "hangout" room of my favorite coffee house with the idea of inviting my knitting club to meet here for a summer get-together. (and maybe next sumemr for WWKIPD) I hope the managers are as excited about this as I am. They encourage computer folks to drink coffee and surf.... We'll see!


----------



## mjzorn (Feb 26, 2011)

Also, kinda funny -- our school knitting club is called THREAD CAFE --just a name, we don't serve anything!


----------



## Gramaluvs2paint (Jun 7, 2011)

We have a monthly knitting/crocheting group in our church. We meet in the winter months. It's called the 'running threads'
We started out making prayer shawls for our sick, elderly, new mothers etc, in our congregation. If you didn;t know how to knit or crochet, we'd teach you. Turned out well. Grama


----------



## gracieanne (Mar 29, 2011)

immunurse said:


> gracieanne said:
> 
> 
> > pinkcaddy7 said:
> ...


Word!


----------



## renee greenberg (Jun 23, 2011)

Hi from Renee in Brooklyn, NY- In NY, if you go on line to Meetup.com", we have knitting groups that meet in different restaurants ,in Brooklyn. One group meets in the lower lobby of Citi Corp Bank in midtown Manhattan, Wednesday nights 6-9pm E53rd St. off Lexington Ave. I knit or crochet everywhere, on the subway, on the line in banks, in restaurants. I'm attaching 2 photos of my recent socks #9 & # 10. The purple were knitted in Zauberball yarn $23 for the skein, which I bought at Rosie's yarn shop in Philly last Memorial Day. I used US Zero circular needles and knitted for 3 months. The blue socks were made with Baby Jaquard Jr. acrylic yarn $3.50 a skein, self- striping, used Knit pics 2.0 needles. They are just like the other photo with the pink socks. Socks are a bit difficult, but small enough to take anywhere. Go on-line and see www.knitgirllls.com podcast to see how to do the afterthought heels. It's the best. If you find a shop big enough to accomodate a group, you can knit there. No one stops me from knitting. Starbucks allows computer users to stay for hours, with free wifi.You can knit there too.


----------



## Kadydee (Apr 28, 2011)

Jonsmum said:


> I'm interested in everyones thoughts on the Knitting cafe idea. Like the Lambspun in the Maggie Sefton books. I have been mulling over this idea as a startup business when I finally decide to retire. If there were a cafe cum yarn store in your neighborhood/area would you frequent it? Please let me know thoughts, criticisms, constructive or otherwise. My future could depend on it! Thanks, Jonsmum


Fantastic idea!
Just got home from my knitting group. There are 10 of us. We meet weekly 7-9 PM Thursdays at Borders.

We were meeting at Panera Bread/St Louis Bread Company. The restaurant did not mind us meeting there. We decided to leave because of competition for the large table and insufficient lighting.

McAlister's deli also has been known to welcome knitters with a purchase.

Knitting Cafe is a needed venue. I can see several possible problems areas.

If you open a LYS w/Cafe/knitting room you will not have a problem filling it with knitters. Especially if its free. The problem will arise in that knitters will not always want to buy yarn from you for whatever reason. They will want to bring their own yarn.

If you open a Coffee Cafe/coffee shop can you generate enough revenue to keep the doors open? The rent, utilities, salaries, etc.

Trick is to get the paying customers to pay the rent/utilities.

I wish you all the luck in the world. I LOVE the idea!

Kathy


----------



## Schubie76 (May 15, 2011)

I knit everywhere. People are surprised when I don't have my knitting. If I am between meetings I will stop at McDonald's for a latte, bring my knitting and iPad and just hang out for an hour. I have never had any problems.


----------



## meran (May 29, 2011)

Sounds like "love me, love my dog", "love me love my kids", "love me love my KNITTING"!!


----------



## doogie (Apr 26, 2011)

knitswiss said:


> I agree with you..It would be nice to have more of the knitting coffee shops around.
> I go once a week to our local yarn shop where they have a S&B night. But sometime I just need to get out of the home and have a spot where I could take my knitting along and perhaps meet up with a fellow knitter too.
> Sometimes I end up going to the park and bring my knitting along but that only works in good weather. And so far we have had a lot of rain.
> 
> I would be interested in knowing if any of you know any coffee shop chains that are ok with taking our needles and yarn along and enjoy the time there too.


Well I can only speak for my area. I live in the Pacific Northwest these days.

The new coffee shop CHAIRS opened up over in Spokane right by Paradise Fibers. The owners are more than welcoming to knitters. I keep a tab open there on a regular basis. The most relaxing place to go knit. Not only that but when i need more yarn I can always walk down the street to the Yarn shop and buy more.

Makes for quite the adventure every week.

Heaven Bless the Coffee shops and may they welcome every knitter.


----------



## doogie (Apr 26, 2011)

mjzorn said:


> Also, kinda funny -- our school knitting club is called THREAD CAFE --just a name, we don't serve anything!


Love the Name!

I was supposed to be travelling down to Ft. Sam Houston this July for a Dedication Ceremony on the base. But my appts at the local VA have me wrapped up and staying put.

To that end I started knitting a tibetan silk scarf for my sister. Her Birthday is soon to be here. I hope to have it done here in about a week. Including all the additions to it. Which are always the fun part.

I'm going to ask the owners of CHAIRS coffee shop about having an open knit day and coffee special in July. I'll let you guys know what they say.


----------



## doogie (Apr 26, 2011)

meran said:


> Sounds like "love me, love my dog", "love me love my kids", "love me love my KNITTING"!!


Get that saying listed with a copyright. You'll make a fortune in merchandising.


----------



## meran (May 29, 2011)

Never thought of that


----------



## meran (May 29, 2011)

What does a Tibetan scarf look like?


----------



## doogie (Apr 26, 2011)

meran said:


> What does a Tibetan scarf look like?


It is a scarf knitted from recycled tibetan silk. The silk yarn can be difficult to work with, but the fabric it creates is to die for. Nice, soft, heavy, and can we say luxurious!!!!!!

V/r,
Doogie


----------



## meran (May 29, 2011)

Wow, sounds magnificent. Where do you access your silk from?


----------



## Maxine R (Apr 15, 2011)

doogie said:


> Ok. I know we live in the Modern Era. But I really am tired of just being able to knit at home.
> 
> But on the other hand I finally encountered a knitting friendly coffee shop!!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Dundee Ann (Jun 13, 2011)

jayabee said:


> Jonsmum said:
> 
> 
> > I'm interested in everyones thoughts on the Knitting cafe idea. Like the Lambspun in the Maggie Sefton books. I have been mulling over this idea as a startup business when I finally decide to retire. If there were a cafe cum yarn store in your neighborhood/area would you frequent it? Please let me know thoughts, criticisms, constructive or otherwise. My future could depend on it! Thanks, Jonsmum
> ...


----------



## Dundee Ann (Jun 13, 2011)

Hi,bhmrutherford changing the subject a bit. I could notnhelp but notice your surname my grandmothers surname was Rutherford. Your family did not emigrate from scotland did they? I ask as I know she had a brother who emigrated to Pamerston North in New Zealand.


----------



## patricia margaret (Jun 18, 2011)

Hello, 
it is stsrting to take off here, Newtown, Sydney, Australia! 
acoffeeandayarn.com.au
Went one day, had great instruction and help unravelling unfinished project from Bernadette, so helpfull for anyone, any level. Look up site, tiny, tiny fee involved. Must get back!
Pat


----------



## Ellie2438 (Apr 25, 2011)

Our only decent wool shop in town was right next door to my favourite coffee shop. They used to hold a knitter's club in there every Wednesday morning, (least busy day it not being market day) No sooner had it started it stopped because the wool shop had closed down. The shop had been leased by Sirdar and was always busy.


----------



## Maxine R (Apr 15, 2011)

bhmrutherford said:


> doogie said:
> 
> 
> > Ok. I know we live in the Modern Era. But I really am tired of just being able to knit at home.
> ...


----------



## kimriazi (Mar 30, 2011)

Yes, I totally agreed with you. It is so cool as one can sit around and chat to like mindness people , make, friends as well.I am all for it


----------



## pinkcaddy7 (Apr 8, 2011)

Rose,
I hate to hear that he'll be leaving you...we can only give them tons of love. Six is so young. Oliver will be 9 this year and I'm very aware that he is slowing down. Give Jacks kisses from me and record his song , I would so love to hear him sing happy birthday.
pm me @ [email protected]

DITTO for me, too . . . [email protected]


----------



## marilyn coupland (Apr 2, 2011)

what a wonderful idea! having a knitting group in a coffee shop, wish I had thought of this Nothing like thid happening where I live, think I must start a group here in Newark, Anyone interested?

Marilyn


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

LOL When you make the move look me up!!! LOL



KNITTWITTIBE said:


> settleg said:
> 
> 
> > My LYS always offers coffee, soft drinks and on Tues. & Thurs. evening wine to folks that just are browsing or sitting in one of the 2 areas knitting. They also will have out some little treat; cookies, mini cupcakes, chips and salsa. It is all free AND the yarn prices are decent for good quality yarn; lowest is around $5.50- 7.00 and then up from there. I LOVE my LYS!
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

LOL! I have FURniture too with 6 dogs & 4 cats!


immunurse said:


> gracieanne said:
> 
> 
> > pinkcaddy7 said:
> ...


----------



## jennyb (Mar 20, 2011)

I talked to a lady yesterday from a town I grew up in. They meet 2x a week at Culvers. It is an ice cream and sandwich shop. She said they were not required too buy anything. Culvers runs specials each day, like a small sundae for $1. It doesn't get any better thab that!


----------



## SDKATE57 (Feb 9, 2011)

I wish we could do our Starbucks like that, but it's about the smallest SB in the chain. Inside a small area of Target...who doesn't sell yarns in Aberdeen, we'd have four tables, no room for anyone else. Shucks! Have fun, I'll be thinking of you.


----------



## Sutallee Stitcher (Apr 2, 2011)

doogie
Man do you have a great situation. I have ordered yarn and needles from Paradise Fibers and they got clear across the country in no time. I love their service and the humor. Are they as fun in person? Is CHAIRS a chain or do I need to move to Spokane?


----------



## sackofcoal (Jun 21, 2011)

I'm hoping to start a Knit and Natter group soon. It will be for experienced knitters and people who would like to learn. It will be mainly for people who have or have had depression as I think knitting is very calming and provides a sense of achievement. I'm going to start with a variety of squares to be made into a lap blanket using odds and edds of wool, then move on to other simple things like scarves and hats. Any suggestions?


----------



## mebo (May 30, 2011)

josheli said:


> relatives at Oceanside and Camp Pendleton.
> 
> We lived there during the early '70's, our oldest son was born in the old hospital on Camp Pendleton.....Sure miss the beach.......


----------



## onegrannygoose (May 13, 2011)

Is camp pendleton still there? I thought it closed some time ago.


----------



## laceandlovelies (Feb 21, 2011)

I'm with you...............As the saying goes, "don't leave home without it". I would love to find a coffee shop where I could sit and knit!


----------



## TeriK (May 24, 2011)

onegrannygoose said:


> Is camp pendleton still there? I thought it closed some time ago.


Camp Pendelton is still there!


----------



## phylstan1 (Jan 22, 2011)

GREAT IDEA I WOULD ENJOY THE COFFE SHOP
NO CAKES ONLY HEALTHY SNACKS OR BRING YOUR OWN
AND BE WITH OTHER PEOPLE.
I WOULD OPEN ONE IF I WAS A TAD YOUNGER 66


----------



## Ldydrifter (Mar 23, 2011)

I would be a regular at a coffee/knitting shop. I think more coffee shops should encourage it if they have addiquette(?) room


----------



## Lo'L (Jan 21, 2011)

NE ohio near PA border, Myrtle. Come on over!!


----------



## Dmarie (Apr 9, 2011)

I love the idea, wish I had the income to do something like that. Our Dear Uncle, in Va has a small country store that is still in the past. I love that place. Love the idea.


----------



## lovaun (May 19, 2011)

back in the early fiftys women took knitting and crochet to church with them. The services were much longer and geared to the men mostly so the women took the time to work and listen at the same time. Hand work also went with us on long trips and the women were never without it during visits.


----------



## judys14 (Jun 5, 2011)

My Mother belonged to a womens circle in the Methodist church and they quilted quilts for charity, but bringing your handiwork to church wasn't done in our community. However, when we went in the car or on trips or to someones home my Mother brought her knitting or crocheting along.


----------



## Kadydee (Apr 28, 2011)

LolaBean said:


> I'm a new knitter (since March) and my only problem about knitting and talking at the same time is that I always make mistakes! I can; however, walk and chew gum at the same time!!


Guess I've been knitting about 5 years now and still have a difficult time chatting and counting. So don't feel bad. Bring a simple pattern for knit alongs and keep the more complicated patterns for more quite places.

Kathy


----------



## Kadydee (Apr 28, 2011)

TeriK said:


> Jonsmum said:
> 
> 
> > I'm interested in everyones thoughts on the Knitting cafe idea. Like the Lambspun in the Maggie Sefton books. I have been mulling over this idea as a startup business when I finally decide to retire. If there were a cafe cum yarn store in your neighborhood/area would you frequent it? Please let me know thoughts, criticisms, constructive or otherwise. My future could depend on it! Thanks, Jonsmum
> ...


Hi Teri, I've found that most knitters are also interested in other types of crafts. So find your group and bring whatever interests you. Our knitting group brings crocheting, stitching, quilting, etc.

One evening a quilting group was also meeting at Bread co. They were sitting along side our table. We had a wonderful time interacting with them. The more the merrier.


----------



## Kadydee (Apr 28, 2011)

For those of you who can not find a group ... try this:

http://stitchnbitch.org/

I typed in: knitting groups on the google.com search. Stitch N Bitch has a search engine to assist you to find a group.

Kathy


----------



## mjzorn (Feb 26, 2011)

I have a friend (she is in her late 70's, early 80's) who was a "war bride"--her husband was one of the American soldiers who liberated Berlin and they met, fell in love, then he sent for her on his return to the states. ANYWAY, she says that as a child, before the war, they travelled everywhere by train and always took their knitting. All their socks were handmade, so they had to use all spare moments.


----------



## deekim (Mar 7, 2011)

I forgot, my mom belonged to a group with her chuch in IL many yrs. ago. They would meet in each others home, eat and talk and work on the different needwork projects. They would learn something new each yr.

Dee


----------



## Appleblossom (May 6, 2011)

I would be there in a heartbeat if it were anywhere near to me. I think it is a great idea. Although you will need to scope out your demographic and make sure you have the right kind of population to support your business. Blessings to you.....


----------



## Barb R (Feb 19, 2011)

jbandsma - Sorry to get off the subject but 
I've seen your replies many times and your avitar but never read your "signature" before - I couldn't stop laughing - fits me to a "t" - has it always been there or did you just add it - can't believe I never saw it before and thanks for the info on Panera Bread - I'll keep a lookout



jbandsma said:


> Panera Bread has been the place in many cities for knitting gatherings.


----------



## Kitty Jo (Feb 22, 2011)

Great idea. I live in a rural area with small towns around. Need to check into that.
Kitty Jo


----------



## NMKnittinggrani (Jun 25, 2011)

You go girl!! Start that knitting coffee shop. There is a Starbucks in Roswell, NM where some ladies who knit go every Tuesday afternoon, buy a coffee and set and knit for a couple of hours. The baristas there said that they love to see them coming because they have "way too much fun".


----------



## mebo (May 30, 2011)

I got brave at the library today, and asked if they would start one. We will see....


----------



## NMKnittinggrani (Jun 25, 2011)

Good deal! Keep us posted.


----------



## Rose (Jan 22, 2011)

pinkcaddy7 said:


> Rose,
> I hate to hear that he'll be leaving you...we can only give them tons of love. Six is so young. Oliver will be 9 this year and I'm very aware that he is slowing down. Give Jacks kisses from me and record his song , I would so love to hear him sing happy birthday.
> pm me @ [email protected]
> 
> DITTO for me, too . . . [email protected]


I askedmy son to record him singing . He just emailed me back that Jacks is not able to bark or sing or make any sound, not sure why will be see the doc Monday.
Rose


----------



## hilly68 (May 26, 2011)

The knitting group I go to meets once a month in a pub!! Also our local supermarket is home to Starbucks and a group of us meet in there on a Friday morning and have coffee we all knit too  None of us are "seniors"!


----------



## gracieanne (Mar 29, 2011)

Rose said:


> pinkcaddy7 said:
> 
> 
> > Rose,
> ...


Hope Jack is ok and singing again soon! ;-)


----------



## cardinal (Mar 28, 2011)

doogie said:


> Ok. I know we live in the Modern Era. But I really am tired of just being able to knit at home.
> 
> But on the other hand I finally encountered a knitting friendly coffee shop!!!!
> 
> ...


Hi doc,
there are knitting coffee shops in Manhattan, NY. I lived there for 8 yrs. Since I moved back home to Dallas, I do miss that. I used to go in to one and crochet while having coffee and chit- chatting with other knitters and crocheters, both men and women. Great way to make new friends! Haven't found one in Dallas yet.


----------



## pridie (May 24, 2011)

doogie said:


> Ok. I know we live in the Modern Era. But I really am tired of just being able to knit at home.
> 
> But on the other hand I finally encountered a knitting friendly coffee shop!!!!
> 
> ...


Hi there and to everyone else out there in knitting paradise. I hear your plea(s). I know how you feel. I am a yarn shop owner and I have a daily stitch in to please everyone. I also have an outdoor patio with tables and chairs where I serve cold drinks and herbal teas etc...I encourage everyone to bring their friends, lunch, knitting/crocheting etc... and ssk (sit, sip and sit a while) This way it is on their time not on a schedule.


----------



## ladyblue999 (Apr 9, 2011)

My knitting groups meet at the various Panera Bread suburban locations in Northeast Ohio. (Cleveland Ohio suburbs) Attendance has been as high as 26 knitters and crocheters.


----------



## Barb R (Feb 19, 2011)

Wow I'm jealous - don't know of any in my area



ladyblue999 said:


> My knitting groups meet at the various Panera Bread suburban locations in Northeast Ohio. (Cleveland Ohio suburbs) Attendance has been as high as 26 knitters and crocheters.


----------



## Cher_ann (Apr 3, 2011)

AWESOME IDEA...I would call it, "kget2gethers". I get bored sitting alone and knitting here at home all the time. I think it would be a great idea in getting people together working on their projects...OR...make a group project and donate that project to charity. I'm a new knitter and want to do this so badly. There are so many people out there that would love gifts like these.


----------



## zipknitter (Feb 6, 2011)

I belong to over 30 knitting groups on yahoo and the members talk a lot about meeting at a local Panera or coffee shops all the time for their knitting groups, so this is not a new idea. It just doesn't happen all over the country it seems.


----------



## Kriste (May 10, 2011)

My husband and I have opened a fibre friendly pub in Olympia, Washington. You will see knitting, crocheting, embrodiery and even spinning on any given day or evening. It is an interesting and fun way to learn and share these art forms.
Kriste


----------



## sdostman (Jun 9, 2011)

Hey great idea! Do you think we might turn Dunkin Donuts into a coffee/knit shop? Might have to put a bug in the manager's ear.


----------



## doogie (Apr 26, 2011)

Kriste said:


> My husband and I have opened a fibre friendly pub in Olympia, Washington. You will see knitting, crocheting, embrodiery and even spinning on any given day or evening. It is an interesting and fun way to learn and share these art forms.
> Kriste


Wow! I'm definately going to have to stop by that pub next time I am over in Olympia. That awsome!
V/r,
Doogie


----------



## hlynnknits (May 27, 2011)

Oh, sweet! That is an awesome venture. Wish I lived there. :thumbup:


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

How far is Olympia from Seattle? We are going to be in Seattle end of Sept for 2 days


----------



## PauletteB (Mar 10, 2011)

This sounds like such a great shop to have. I wish we had something near us like it.


----------



## EvelynW47 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

